

A typical programmers toolbox - celticbadboy
http://www.jeremymorgan.com/blog/programming/a-typical-programmers-toolbox/

======
phektus
I think the title should be "A typical .NET/Microsoft programmers toolbox", as
most of the tools listed are useable by MS devs. Case in point, I'm a web
developer and I don't have/need most of these in my working laptop (an mba11).

------
duaneb
All of a sudden it occurs to me that two people can be called 'programmer' and
do radically different things. Surely the typical programmer's toolbox is: an
editor, a compiler/interpreter/magic lisp box/whatever, and possibly a
debugger.

~~~
yitchelle
similar to my toolbox, as an embedded engineer, the number of compilers that I
have on my computer is about 8 installation for various different micros,
along with this is the same number of debuggers.

------
guilloche
I use none of them. Maybe it should be renamed as a windows programmer's
toolbox.

------
Stratoscope
OK, here's my list, just the things I use frequently in my programming work
and not all the other apps I have installed:

\- 3Dconnexion 3DxSoftware (3D mouse driver)

\- 7-Zip

\- ActiveState Komodo IDE

\- Araxis Merge

\- AutoHotkey_L

\- Camtasia Studio

\- Corel PaintShop Pro X5

\- Evernote

\- Everything (fast disk search)

\- Eye-One Match (display calibrator)

\- Fiddler (debugging proxy server)

\- FolderSizes 6

\- Git and various git clients (none I'm crazy about)

\- Google App Engine

\- Google Chrome (and Canary)

\- Google Earth

\- GraphicsMagick

\- HM NIS Edit

\- iDisplay (use Android device as extra display)

\- ImageMagick

\- IntelliJ IDEA

\- JetBrains ReSharper

\- JKLmouse (my keyboard home row mouse control program)

\- Manifold System (GIS)

\- MarkdownPad

\- Microsoft Office 2010

\- Microsoft Visual Studio 2012

\- Mozilla Firefox

\- Nullsoft Install System

\- PaymoPlus (automatic time tracking)

\- pdfsam (PDF split and merge)

\- PostGIS

\- PostgreSQL

\- PuTTY (just for Pageant to use with git)

\- Python (several versions)

\- Quantum GIS

\- Ruby

\- Safari

\- SciTE4AutoHotkey

\- StorageCraft ShadowProtect

\- Sublime Text 2

\- Take Command

\- TortoiseGit

\- TortoiseHg

\- TypeScript

\- UEStudio

\- UltraMon

\- VanDyke Software SecureCRT and SecureFX

\- VistaSwitcher (better Alt+Tab menu)

\- VMware Workstation

\- WebDrive

\- XML Marker 2.1 (great editor for JSON as well as XML)

\- Zeus for Windows (Go IDE)

------
avargas
... really? All I use is Sublime, Terminal, and Google Chrome.

~~~
styts
Exactly. An editor, a shell and a browser is all you need.

I feel sorry for all MS devs who have to use so many platform-specific tools.

~~~
Stratoscope
> An editor, a shell and a browser is all you need.

That's great that those are all you need, but they aren't all I need. I
wouldn't be able to do the work I do with only those tools. And _you_ wouldn't
be able to do the work I do with only those tools either. :-)

Not comparing the value of my work or yours or our skills in selecting and
using tools, just saying that the work we do is quite different, and requires
different tools, even though we may both be called programmers.

> I feel sorry for all MS devs who have to use so many platform-specific
> tools.

Don't feel sorry. I'm not even an MS dev these days and I have a very lengthy
list of tools I use routinely. (See elsewhere on this page.) And I like it
that way: I'm happy that there are so many great tools available to me.

------
binarydreams
\- Google.com (and stackoverflow.com that's mostly reached via google search
queries)

\- Sublime Text 2

\- Gtalk+Google Hangout

\- Gmail

\- Decent Operating system with decent package management and shell (for
example ubuntu + apt-get + bash)

\- Git

\- Google Chrome

\- Cloud

\- HackerNews

------
plant42
I find there's very little that is typical about programmers other than in an
abstract way. Compilers/editors/etc.

It largely depends on the domain in which they are working, and their own
preferences to the tools the use.

------
phatbyte
This should be renamed to "My typical programming toolbox"

Except for Skype (I'm moving to google talk very soon tho) I don't use any of
these tools. And I highly doubt anyone on HN use any of it as well :P

------
Posibyte
Seems more like "A typical Jeremy Morgan Toolbox". Most of that would be
superfluous for being _typical_ in the general sense of a text editor, a
reader of some sort, and an execution environment.

------
viseztrance
I'm surprised no browser has made the list. Though odds are it's Internet
Explorer.

------
6ren
Maybe, a (typical programmer's) toolbox.

